# Sammy's 6G Fluval Edge Iwagumi - Updated 6/4/2010



## johnnygstacks (Apr 4, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks really nice.


----------



## jball1125 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm guessing no more tv for you since you put it where the tv usually goes. Lol

looking really nice


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I just noticed a spot of mold? growing the in the tank. It is a small white spot that looks kind of spider web-y. Should I just pull out a chunk of dirt?


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I am trying to decide on fish, and any other plants that I should get. I want to keep everything really modern and simple looking to keep with the iwagumi style. 

Also, I don't really know anything about dosing for planted tanks. Anyone have any suggestions on what I would need based on my setup?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Are you keeping the soil too moist? I've never done the emmersed method, but doesn't mold usually show up when the surface is too wet?

REALLY nice tank; i've been waiting to see an iwagumi fluval edge tank for a while. I may have to pick one of these up and try it out. :thumbsup:

If you want to stick to the classic iwagumi scape, then i'd probably just have the rocks and the HC. But i have seen some iwagumi tanks with some stem plants in the back, and that looks really nice as well. 

You could maybe try some _blyxa japonica_, but that might get a little big in a fluval edge. I guess you could keep it trimmed back.

For fish, i'd probably do a small group of tetras/rasboras. Maybe some _Rasbora heteromorpha_? And maybe an _Otocinclus sp._? And a nerite snail or two?

There's not a whole lot you can put in a 6 gallon tank, but i think that those fish would work well. You could also just have a cherry shrimp tank, if you wanted to go that route. Your daughter might be interested in the shrimp since they're so small, lol. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> For fish, i'd probably do a small group of tetras/rasboras. Maybe some _Rasbora heteromorpha_? And maybe an _Otocinclus sp._? And a nerite snail or two?
> 
> There's not a whole lot you can put in a 6 gallon tank, but i think that those fish would work well. You could also just have a cherry shrimp tank, if you wanted to go that route. Your daughter might be interested in the shrimp since they're so small, lol.


I am definitely leaning towards a group of tetras and a couple of shrimp. I noticed at the fish store they have some regular tetras, and then they have some really bright blue tetras. I am not sure of the difference but I will look into that and the Rasbora's too. They look good!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sammyman said:


> I am definitely leaning towards a group of tetras and a couple of shrimp. I noticed at the fish store they have some regular tetras, and then they have some really bright blue tetras. I am not sure of the difference but I will look into that and the Rasbora's too. They look good!


Not sure what type of fish they were advertising as a "regular tetra", but one type that looks very similar is the _Paracheirodon innesi_ (neon tetra) and the _Paracheirodon axelrodi_ (cardinal tetra). Are these a fish? They kind of match your description.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks about right. I think the regular neon tetra's were a little more green. The cardinal tetras (i think that was their name) were really bright blue. I preferred the blue ones, but would rather not get them if they get too big or for some reason were not a good fit for the fluval edge.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sammyman said:


> That looks about right. I think the regular neon tetra's were a little more green. The cardinal tetras (i think that was their name) were really bright blue. I preferred the blue ones, but would rather not get them if they get too big or for some reason were not a good fit for the fluval edge.


Hmm.. if you're liking the blue fish, then maybe you'd like _Boehlkea fredcochui_ (cochu blue tetra)? Here's some pictures.

Anyway, just some ideas to think about. There's a lot of cool tetras available in the hobby.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Good recommendations! I just came across a picture of some cardinal tetras like the ones in my local store:










I think they are quite nice. I have never seen the cochu blue tetras, but definitely like them. I like that they are not the normal neon tetras that you see in every tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Yup, those are some really nice cardinal tetras in that photo. I had a school of 20 of them in my 68 gallon, and they're really cool fish. They're a little sensitive to water parameters, but they're easy enough to keep. If you do decide to get some cardinal tetras, make sure you get some that are full-grown or almost full-grown. They will adapt to your tank better then little ones will (i learned the hard way). D:


----------



## Kipley (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a planted (low tech, no CO2) Fluval Edge with:
3 pygmy cories
3 Hengel's Rasbora
4 Endlers livebearers
4 ghost shrimp

A fairly high bio load for this small of a tank, but the plants keep the water parameters stable, or so has been the case this far.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Will be picking up everything else I need for my CO2 system tonight. Some swagelok adapters, and a solenoid from clippard. Then I will update what the whole system has cost me thus far (gulp).


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

If you are still looking for the clippard minimatic, I got one on ebay but the model is the ev 24. There was also a seller of a used leland NR24.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for that tip. Picked up a solenoid but it still hasn't arrived. That is the last piece. 

I am thinking about filling up my tank even though the HC is still filling in. I kind of want to get the cycling started. I think the HC is rooted, so I am not sure if there is a benefit to waiting the for the HC to completely fill in.

Any ideas on when the best time to fill a tank with water after starting it emmersed?


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is a pic of the tank now. I want to fill the tank but not sure when the right time to do that would be since I am growing it emmersed. 

I ordered some Pfertz today... The medium tech kit. It is my understanding to start dosing after a few months when the tank has lost nutrients in the aquasoil. Does that sound right?

I have noticed that everything is growing well in the center, but much more slowly around the outside. I think there could be a number of reasons for this. I planted a little more think in center and ran out of roots around the side. Also, the substrate is a little less thick around the side and for some reason it didn't plant as well there. Also the lights are off center by nature of the tank. 
I hope I wont need stronger lights.

There are definitely some new very small leaves around the edges if the tank. When these get larger I will definitely want to fill then tank.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

Putting together the CO2 tonight.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

It is better to start dosing as soon as you can once the tank is filled. This way the AS is able to retain its nutrients for longer since it's absorbing some from what you dose. Plus, the plants then get ferts from both the water column and the substrate.

Do note that the AS will leach out in the beginning month, so you may want to cut back how much you dose until it stops leaching.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

So I just hooked up and tested my CO2 system. I noticed that it is leaking right where the swagelok attaches to the hose. I will post when I figure out how to stop the leak. 

I will wait for the pfertz to show up before filling then! Thanks.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Why didn't you just buy a real CO2 system?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

That thing is insane... but i woulda gone for a big co2 tank, woulda lasted FOREVER. lol


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

FSM said:


> Why didn't you just buy a real CO2 system?


I prefer fake CO2 systems for a number of reasons:

#1-it will fit inside my Edge.

#2-the tanks on my fake CO2 system will cost about 60% less than tanks from a "real" CO2 system.

#3-I like the fact that I can use this on a small tank or upgrade this "fake" CO2 system to fit larger CO2 tanks incase I upgrade to a larger tank.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey sammy have you resolved the leak issue already? 
Im trying to find a fitting that will fit the minimatic and would hold a regular airline hose. The clippard CT4 fitting seems to be a bit small for the regular airline hoses.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

jeffvmd said:


> Hey sammy have you resolved the leak issue already?
> Im trying to find a fitting that will fit the minimatic and would hold a regular airline hose. The clippard CT4 fitting seems to be a bit small for the regular airline hoses.


Yes I have fixed the leak. I bought the fabco NV55, with two barbs. The guy brought out 1/8" barbs but they were the wrong size completely. I showed him roughly what size I needed and he brought out some more barbs that looked great. However, my receipt says 5/16" barbs!?!? 

The CT4 is ok for me, but it can come off a bit easy. The better ones I got were from TECO in Pleasanton, ca. I will have to find the brand for you if I kept the reciept. 

MY CO2 system is up and running. Even picked up a bubble counter!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

So, what kind of tubing is that if the 1/8 barb does not fit?


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

yikesjason said:


> So, what kind of tubing is that if the 1/8 barb does not fit?


I think the 1/8" barb he brought out was a different measurement, like 1/8" from the inside (he was saying "ID" something). I think he gave me 1/8" barbs that were the right size. They appeared to be just a hair larger than the CT4.

The tubing is ADA and it is 1/8" to my knowledge.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I am a little bummed because today I was planning on filling up the tank. However, when I looked at my CO2, I noticed the tank was empty. It turns out I didn't put any joint compound on one fitting and the whole tank went empty last night. 

So now I am waiting on some more CO2 cartridges. Guess I will fill it up later this week.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

You can make a DIY co2 yeast sugar mix while waiting so you can get started.:hihi:
I am still running my tank on the DIY mix. I'm waiting for the fabco needle valve I got. Hopefully it fits.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice start to a first iwagumi. Not to digress, but if I may, I get the feeling I dig your overall interior style–*I can spot the Eames chair peeking through in that room shot. Iwagumi and mid-century modern (of which I am a hardcore aficionado) is a perfect match, in my opinion. Good luck with the tank.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I really appreciate that. Not sure how many mid century guys there are around these parts, so it is cool that you spotted the eames chair. Thanks.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

jeffvmd said:


> You can make a DIY co2 yeast sugar mix while waiting so you can get started.:hihi:
> I am still running my tank on the DIY mix. I'm waiting for the fabco needle valve I got. Hopefully it fits.


That could be a great idea. If I have the parts laying around, I might just do that.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I filled the tank yesterday and started CO2 and dosing. I just noticed that a big chunk of the HC is loose. It is just hanging on by a few roots. Luckily it is not floating away just yet....

Any ideas of what I can do to fix it? Or do I just have to cross my fingers and wait?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

jsenske said:


> Nice start to a first iwagumi. Not to digress, but if I may, I get the feeling I dig your overall interior style–*I can spot the Eames chair peeking through in that room shot. Iwagumi and mid-century modern (of which I am a hardcore aficionado) is a perfect match, in my opinion. Good luck with the tank.


Good eye! I also love the Charles Eames furniture. I actually hav a stash of Eames era furniture in storage. Im wainting on moving to a loft or studio. Sammy the tank is looking great and good DIY co2 system build. CPD's or any micro rasbora will look good. Cardinals are too big and need more swimmong room. If you want a similar look then go with blue axelrodi instead.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

sammyman said:


> Yes I have fixed the leak. I bought the fabco NV55, with two barbs. The guy brought out 1/8" barbs but they were the wrong size completely. I showed him roughly what size I needed and he brought out some more barbs that looked great. However, my receipt says 5/16" barbs!?!?





sammyman said:


> I think the 1/8" barb he brought out was a different measurement, like 1/8" from the inside (he was saying "ID" something). I think he gave me 1/8" barbs that were the right size. They appeared to be just a hair larger than the CT4.
> 
> The tubing is ADA and it is 1/8" to my knowledge.


So you aren't using the Swagelok valve?

Now that I read what you posted here, you probably could have eliminated the leak by using 1/8" ID tubing. The Swagelok SS-2-HC-A-401 adapters you got were for 1/8" ID tubing and you had leaks so probably your CO2 tubing is not 1/8" ID. Sorry for not realizing this earlier, could have saved you buying another valve.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

sammyman said:


> #2-the tanks on my fake CO2 system will cost about 60% less than tanks from a "real" CO2 system.


Costs would be much lower with a paintball or full size tank. Tanks aren't that much and getting them filled is very cheap. However, this setup is very cool since you can fit it in the fixture, I'm tempted to do it myself.

How is the tank coming along?


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

How's the HC growing?


----------

